# concern



## writersoul

I am having trouble in understanding word"concern"

I am concerning that :İlgiliyim yada endişeliyim olarak mı çevrilir.Hangisi doğru.

*I understand the reason for your concern. Duyduğunuz ilginin sebebini  anlıyorum. 
Endişe, kaygı: That is not a cause for concern. Kaygılanılması  gereken bir şey değil o*

Bold ile yazılı olan cümleleri sözlükten aldım.İlgi ve kaygı olarak kullanıldığını nasıl anlyacağız.


----------



## Eline0909

The film is concerning a young woman who is travelling to Spain= Film Ispanya´ya seyahat eden genc bir kadinla ilgili

The young woman is concerned that she will never come back from Spain= Genc kadin Ispanya´dan bir daha hic geri dönmeyecek diye endiseli.

This matter concerns me= Bu konu beni endiselendiriyor veya bu konu benimle ilgili.

Environment is a big concern for many people in the world=Cevre dunyadaki bir cok insan icin endise konusu.

I am concerned that environment will be polluted= Cevre kirlenecek diye endiseleniyorum.

Does this concern you?= bu sizi endiselendiriyor mu?, Bu konu sizinle mi ilgili?

Yani uzun lafin kisasi, biraz cumlenin gidisatindan anlayacaksiniz, concern kelimesinin hangi amacla kullanildigini.

Bazi duzeltmeler:
I am concerning that :İlgiliyim yada endişeliyim olarak mı çevrilir.Hangisi doğru.

Bu yukardaki cumleniz "I am concerned" olacak ve anlami endiseliyim

I am interested in= ilgiliyim


*I understand the reason for your concern. Duyduğunuz *endisenin* sebebini anlıyorum.*

*I understand the reason for your interest=Duyduğunuz ilginin** sebebini anlıyorum.*

*Bilgisayarimin klavyesi Turkce degil. Kusura bakmayin.*


----------



## Eline0909

Baska bir örnek:

1. I am concerned that you are not interested in the subject= Konuyla ilgilenmemeniz beni endiselendiriyor.


2. I am *concerned* that you are *not* *interested in* the subject, even if it is all *about you* =  Konu tamamen *sizinle ilgili* olmasina ragmen, konuyla *ilgilenmemeniz* beni *endiselendiriyor*.


----------



## writersoul

dear *Eline0909*

Thank you very much .

one more question

*your being rich man* doesnt concern me :"*senin zengin adam olman* beni ilgilendirmiyor " anlamına gelir mi?


----------



## Eline0909

I do not care about your wealth/richness

or

 I do not care if you are a rich/wealthy man.

Sizin verdiginiz cumle kulaga yanlis geliyor


----------



## writersoul

kulağa yanlış gelen "*your being rich man" *yapısı mı yoksa concern fiilinin kullanılmasımı* ?
*what concerns you concerns me :Seni ilgilendiren şey beni de ilgilendirir olarak çevrilmesi doğru ise *zengin olman beni ilgilendirmiyor* cümlesinde* ilgilendirmiyor* anlamı için *concern *yanlış mı olur ?


----------



## Eline0909

concern kelimesini söyle algilayin= endiseyle karisik bir ilgi/ilgilendirme, onun icin daha cok endiseye yakin bir kelime, ayrica alakali olmak anlamina da geliyor.

Simdi

What concerns you, concerns me: Seni endiselendiren, beni de endiselendirir

Your being rich= senin zengin olman
concerns me= beni endiselendirir veya benimle alakali

Your being rich does not concern me= senin zengin olman beni endiselendirmez (beni endiseli bir sekilde ilgilendirmez) veya benimle alakali degil

Yani asil sizin basta dediginiz, beni ilgilendirmez=umurumda degil anlaminda bir cumle degil


----------



## writersoul

teşekkürler Eline0909.Şimdi daha iyi anladım


----------

